
Scooter Company Bird Laid Off 406 People in Two Minutes via a Zoom Webinar - adamhowell
https://dot.la/bird-layoffs-meeting-story-2645612465.html
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion a few days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22707935](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22707935)

------
gumby
This sounds pretty horrible. Given the large and distributed workforce, how
could it have been done better?

